# Greets from NYC



## RiffWraith (Feb 17, 2006)

Howdy. First post; just saying hello. :D


----------



## PaulR (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello Jeff - nice to see you here. It's a bit different and a lot of fun. enjoy.


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome - cool name btw  Share your riffs here, thanks.


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to VI! Always nice to see new members. :D


----------



## madbulk (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey fellow NYer. Welcome.
Getting freakin' windy outside. Starting to whistle through the closed windows. Looking forward to taking my lunchtime walk.


----------



## Ed (Feb 17, 2006)

RiffWraith said:


> Howdy. First post; just saying hello. :D



Ug, thats not allowed, Riff. Its clearly stated in the forum rules:

Rule 278:_ "Only those with a post count of 253 may post. Many hax will be sent to your place of residency with intent to ruin for those that doth breakth this ruleth."_

Sorry. :(


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks!

Umm, sorry I didn't read rule, umm, what was it 278? I must have missed that one.

As far as me posting my riffs, well, I had created a sig, and when I go to 'profile' it is indeed there, but doesn't show up in my posts. Hmmmmmm

--edit-- ahh there it is. Wierd. It won't show up in a post that you posted prior to creating your profile. Ooooookaaaaaaay....


----------



## Ed (Feb 17, 2006)

RiffWraith said:


> Umm, sorry I didn't read rule, umm, what was it 278? I must have missed that one.



You have to be ultimately l337 to find the rules!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome, Jeff.


----------

